# skills recognition for tafe Electrician course to get license



## pattyouk (Aug 3, 2011)

ok, so im after some info on getting prior skills and qualifications recognised towards a tafe course cert 3 electrical in N.S.W

I cant really find out any information.

I recently got my visa, so am looking for electrical work. To get licenced in N.S.W i must get my trade recognised, work supervised for 1 year and have a cert 3 in electrical. The electrical course is 3 years long. You can get the course fast tracked with prior skills recognition.

All I need is info on that. But tafe wont talk to me about the course until im working, and on top of that, I think only your tutor can decide how many units you are fast tracked once you are on the course.

Does anybody know if this is what you need to do to become licensed electricain in N.S.W??


----------

